# Had to Crate the Cat



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I got a phone call that my window was broken by a baseball. They patched up the window from the outside with newspaper and tape. As I drove up, I saw my cat Thermo pop his head above the patched glass. He was walking ALL in the shattered glass. Of course I was worried because he doesn't have hair and I was afraid he would cut himself.

He got really excited when I walked in the house, and when I was trying to clean up the glass, he was walking and dancing again in the broken glass. No amount of yelling at him would get him to stay away from the glass so into the crate he went (it was the nearest containment). Leroy did not mind at all!

My other cat Toki listens very well. She came to investigate and as soon as I told her no, she ran away, and only showed up when everything was cleared away.

Here's some pics of Thermo trying to escape and calming down.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad he didn't get hurt!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw! It's cool that they get along so well.

--Q


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I love your cat haha he's so awesome looking. Where'd you get him? :O


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I love your cat haha he's so awesome looking. Where'd you get him? :O


Thanks! I have two of them. Male & female, siblings from separate litters. They are from a breeder in Louisiana. I just love the Sphynx cat personality!


----------

